# New Year's Day storm New England



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

What a great way to bring in the New Year.

Just plowed 11 inches off my road yesterday. Now tonight at 7 pm we've got 5 more on the ground with another 5 or so on the way. It's coming down hard--in this shot I just cleaned off the truck, grabbed my camera, and the truck's practically covered again:









This one's a little heavy--might be I should plow tonight before bed else in the morning I could be looking at a foot of heavy cement!


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

Doing much the same in Sebago. Plowed about 7 inches at 4:30, and I plan to go out again before I head to bed. Here the early snow was not heavy stuff, but the last time the dog came in it seemed he was covered with a wetter snow. My wife is a teacher and she is betting that there will be school tomorrow so I need to make sure she can get out at 0 dark 30.


----------



## saabman (Sep 20, 2007)

Plowed another 6 inches at 11 pm. So from this storm we got 13 inches on top of the 9 inches from 2 days earlier.


----------



## 03SuperCrew330 (Nov 7, 2006)

We got 2" then it turned to rain.

Enjoy payup


----------

